# Ozark Trail 52 qt cooler?????(walmart yeti killer)



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

anyone had any luck in finding the new coolers that ozark trail put out????

the reviews I seen have all been pretty good, but I cant find one....even the walmart website has them listed as out of stock...no in-store shipping available....our local walmart never had any in stock, but the salesman said the coolers were probably selling as fast as the ozark trail 30oz tumblers were......

heading to Mexico Beach the weekend for a week long snapper and grouper trip and would love to find one of these coolers


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Our Crestview walmart had em last time I was in there....


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Dang no kidding Jason?! I'm a Crestview feller too and have been looking to get one. I checked niceville and destin wal mart last week with no luck, didn't even look in my own neck of the woods because our wal mart let's me down too often

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife just left Crestview Walmart with ours, they had 5. Go online and pay for it, they will have it ready in a few minutes


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We also ordered the 30oz tumblers online, to pick up in store. It says they will be here by the 9th


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

just checked online only one cooler left


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Gameaholic you are the man! Got mine ordered and get to pickup this evening!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

all gone now


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I think I got the last one of that stock...however I called and made sure I was good to go on my order and then the guy said there was a truck unloading right now and he thought there would be more around 9 or so tonight...unless that was the 5 or so left that just got ordered online

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If its like the igloo from Sams, It does'nt hold ice very well.. I bought a 20qt from sams a few months ago, thought it would work... NOPE did not hold ice at all, not even in a hotel room when we went out of town and was keeping extra food cold.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

They've performed the ice holding trials with this new ozark and it hangs right in there with the expensive ones. But hell all I need it is to hold for 3 days max probably

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I'll give a first hand report of how it holds after this weekend...goin fishin all day tomorrow and I'll leave it out long as I can with fish filets in it before needing pulled

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad my tip helped ya out!!! The test is not how it will hold ice fer a day, just leave it alone and see how many you can get outta it. I know my Pelican has had ice in it for 10-11 days before. Those at Walmart looked purty cool and they were a bill cheaper then my Pelican.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Well tomorrow it's gonna be filled with ice and a few cold beers and Gatorade to start out and then some fish fillets after that...so it will be opened and closed a lot throughout the day...I've never had a cooler make it past 1 night of that so if this lasts 3 I'll be happy as all get out and we'll money spent

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another test is the lid seal.....when it has a bit of water in it, keep the latches sealed and unscrew the drain cap. Once it starts draining, try to unlatch and lift the lid. If there is a good seal on the lid, it will take a bit of force to lift the lid...I'd do another thread on it once you do all the reviewing!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Got me 2, picking them up on Monday.  Ordered 2 RTIC couple weeks ago, but still haven't received them. If these turn out good, I'll cancel the RTIC.


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

Guy on Tacomaworld bought a 73t and tested it. Ice retention was awesome. He also bought a 20 qt (like a Yeti Roadie) and wasn't as impressed with the performance. 

Performance was outstanding but the quality control may not be. OP reported the top of the lid separated and swelled up like a big blister, but went back down when the sun got off of it (keep in mind this was in 80 degree temps) and another poster reported the handles on his 35 qt ripped the first day. 


THERE IS NO FREE LUNCH. Most things are cheaper for a reason. Usually, you get what you pay for. I'm on year 6 on my 65qt Tundra. Lives in the back of my truck, in the heat, cold, rain, sun, etc. Handles, hinges, lid, seal all work as they did when I got it. Holds ice the same too. 

These may be half the price but they may turn out to be half the quality and lifespan too. Good luck


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Closed cell foam and injected molded inner and outer. They all have this, are we splitting hairs here?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had some of my Igloos for 25 years. I would hope a cooler costing over 10 times what I paid for the Igloo would last at least as long.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I've had some of my Igloos for 25 years. I would hope a cooler costing over 10 times what I paid for the Igloo would last at least as long.


Yep, I'm an Igloo man too. I have three in the 48-72qt range that will hold ice for 3-5 days. The key is to keep it full of stuff or ice... No air.

Not to mention that my FULL Igloo weighs about the same as an Empty Yeti. haha. Who wants to tote one of those heavy bast*ards?! :whistling:

I will say that the Ozark cooler IS a better looking cooler than the Yeti and others. Especially at half the price. My wife is gonna want one... Just looked, none at any of my local Walmarts.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

So, is the Ozark cooler any good? Have reading all the feedback and I think the Thread went some place else?
That's all I need to know.
Btw old school igloo lives on my boat.
Whyme


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I asked about the Ozark Trail coolers at the Pace Walmart and he pointed me towards an empty shelf.
"Naw man, I'm not talking about the cups, I'm talking about a 52 quart cooler that looks like a Yeti."
He said he had never seen them in the store.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

a guy on FB Pensacola Buy and sell has the 20oz cups for sale, (only ten) they had in the store he said.. 20 bucks each, I replied Sams Club had 2 for 20 bucks with non spill able lids, and they were actually 32 oz.. ahaha


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

WhyMe said:


> So, is the Ozark cooler any good? Have reading all the feedback and I think the Thread went some place else?
> That's all I need to know.
> Btw old school igloo lives on my boat.
> Whyme


I haven't had mine long enough to give a great review...but I got mine Friday, threw a 10 lb bag of ice in it, woke up at 330 am Saturday to no ice melted. Loaded it with 42 beers, about four 32 oz gatorades, another 10 lb bag of ice and several waters and it was maxed out. It was definitely a heavy load, 2 person carry for sure. Then had it on the boat in the sun all day Saturday with the lid being opened throughout the day with people constantly forgetting to latch the lid shut...got home Saturday night and drained the water and still had about 12 lbs of ice seemed like...now it's 1050 pm Sunday and I just checked it and it's still holding that ice. 

For what I am using it for and the price it already passed the test.

I could give 2 hoots less if a cooler can hold 50lbs of ice unopened for a week...I enjoy grabbing cold beers and snacks out of mine throughout the day and it's nice to know it is very sturdy and will hold ice/keep refrigerated items cold for a 4 day camping trip at least anyways.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Stopped by the Crestview Walmart tonight. They have plenty of the 73 qt version left.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I just don't want a 20 pound empty cooler


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

153 Large fish said:


> I just don't want a 20 pound empty cooler


Then don't get one...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Does anybody have the measurements on the 73 qt cooler?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

32.25(L)x19.2(W)x18.3(H)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> I just don't want a 20 pound empty cooler


Hahahaha then you definitely don't want a Pelican....My 65 quart is rated at 47 lbs!!! hahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Pier-Dude.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good looking cooler but I think the 52 might suit me better than the 73.
I've got a 70 qt Igloo and it comes in handy at times but mostly I use my 55's.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jason said:


> Hahahaha then you definitely don't want a Pelican....My 65 quart is rated at 47 lbs!!! hahaha:thumbsup:



Whoa it feels full empty!!! My ole lady says that about me all the time.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Showing out of stock at Wal-Mart.com

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Closest store that has a 52 is Waveland ms. Crestview has some 73


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

T140 said:


> Showing out of stock at Wal-Mart.com
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Dern Crestview wallyworld is loaded w/em!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I think he meant the 52 qt


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> Closest store that has a 52 is Waveland ms. Crestview has some 73


You can't buy coolers across state lines without transfer to an FCL. (Federal Cooler License)


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha.
Whyme


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The coolers and cups are at the GB walmart! Hurry while supplies last!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)




----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I drove from Panama City to Chipley to get the big one because there wasn't a Walmart around here that had one. We're going on a long trip and want one to take with us.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Are those pics at the GB Walmart, the one near Lowes in Midway?
I might try a 52. Good looking cooler.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Are those pics at the GB Walmart, the one near Lowes in Midway?
> I might try a 52. Good looking cooler.


Saw five there this afternoon. Drove to Destin yesterday to get mine then walked by these today four miles from the house. Happy with mine; stood on top of it and fished all day today.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Yes, pics from midway Walmart. Plenty of cups too, although they have a limit of 4. I almost got the smaller cooler too. I actually purchased 2 large ones one for me and one for a friend. So there's two less than what that picture shows.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Four 73qt left on shelf at Crestview Wal-Mart as of 9 am

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

The hard coolers have been discovered...now the real question is where to find the ozark trail jumbo soft coolers...the yeti hopper killer for $59

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

BTW the ozark 20oz lid is identical and fits the Yeti 20oz.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Shark Sugar said:


> The hard coolers have been discovered...now the real question is where to find the ozark trail jumbo soft coolers...the yeti hopper killer for $59
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The store up here in Pace was stocked with them 2 days ago. I didn't count but there didn't seem to be any shortage of the "hopper" type coolers.

You want a great soft cooler then try one of these..http://dorsalbrand.com/shop/coolers/tuff-tote-cooler/. I got the medium size a while back and love it. Used it pomp fishing and had a fin puncture the inner liner. E-mailed the company asking what I needed to do to go about getting it replaced. They answered by saying "send us your address."

Had a new one in a few days. Great coolers! Great service!


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pace Wal-Mart has 3 on the shelf.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder how well they work? If the coolers are so so, how are those? Update someone please?


----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

Gulf Breeze Walmart had them today in 3 sizes


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Shark Sugar said:


> The hard coolers have been discovered...now the real question is where to find the ozark trail jumbo soft coolers...the yeti hopper killer for $59
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I bought one a few weeks ago. It's no yeti, but for $59, it'll work!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Do they make one as large as the Igloo 95. I use these as seats on my boat?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think 73 is their largest.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Got my "hopper" style bag cooler from Pace wally world...I'll put it to good use this weekend and follow up with details

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

My folks got me the 73 for Father's Day, gave it to me yesterday. I put 2 bags of ice in it this moring with some drinks and beer, fished from 6-12 and just grabbed a beer from it and hardly any ice has melted. Works for me!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm gonna return my 52 qt. if anybody needs one, let me know. I think I paid around $160 for it after tax. Otherwise, I'm taking it back next week


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

goheel said:


> I'm gonna return my 52 qt. if anybody needs one, let me know. I think I paid around $160 for it after tax. Otherwise, I'm taking it back next week



I don't need it my Arctic 72 quart or whatever your biggest one is supposed to be here today but why didn't you like that one?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

So....what's the last standing Vertic on this Yeti knock off. Based on price.
Thumbs up?
Thumbs down?
Whyme


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

You get good bang for your bucks, but the quality control is really bad. You have to look and compare all the coolers at the store to find the one you like. I prefer RTIC personally. Seems better built.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I like my two. 52 and 26. Great bang for the buck. I'm also not a gear snob. Some folks are very critical. The 52 has kept ice for 48 hours under regular use. The 26 was used for an Allstar tournament this weekend and performed well. I re-iced everyday, but it wasn't necessary.


----------

